# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > XML و کاربرد آن >  انتخاب از منوی xml

## com12151337

سلام بر همگی
بنده یک مشکل در منوی که با xml در اکسس نوشتم دارم من میخوام فرمهام یک یا چند کلید باتون بصورت منو داشته باشم که اون را انجام دادم .
حالا میخوام از این باتون ها بصورت ذخیره ، خروج و ویرایش داشته باشم و در فرم من هیچ کلیدی را نذارم آیا امکان پذیر هست برای خارج شدن از فرم را انجام دادم ولی برای بقیه دچار مشکل هستم .
ممنون میشم راهنمایی کنید

یا علی

----------


## alisam123

من این بخش از برنامه نویسی رو توی سفری که به فیلبند هتل داشتم، به صورت کاملا اتفاقی توسط یکی از دوستانم یاد گرفتم، واقعا عالی و کاربردیه.

----------

